# I've got the idea, I need a developer!



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

In no way am I a programmer. I don't even have the time to learn. I do however have a great app idea that would be VERY popular with college age kids. And we all know how many of them have smart phones. PM me and maybe we can work out something!

Sent from my JellyCore RAZR Maxx


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Bro, this isn't Craigslist.


----------



## zidave (Sep 25, 2012)

Lulz

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

Bro someone already made Dildroid

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't think people ever realize how much coding testing and planning their 'simple' will actually take. Not to mention its not a write and forget situation... Ever in software development lol.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

These sort of "offers" never end well for the developer from my experience. People get this idea development is magically easy for those that know it and either end up screwing the developer or underpaying way less than going rates for experienced developers living in a first World County.

Example : no one ever tries to under pay lawyers, doctors, plumbers, carpenters, construction contractors, etc. Developers though... "make my app for 8 bucks an hour (or free)"

Ideas are cheap, development and time are not. The OP's idea, whatever it might be, is worth far less than he thinks and only a crazy or naive developer would work on equity.


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

This is not an offer and I have tried craigslist. I was simply looking to find someone who was willing to develop an app. I'll search elsewhere and not bother with this section of Rootz again.

Sent from my JellyCore RAZR Maxx


----------

